# In a need for a very specific advice



## HZilber (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello there, 

I'm in a need for a very specific advice regarding my marriage. Unfortunately I feel it belongs to the "infidelity" section. 

Hope to get help there.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It might take a bit of time for the system to verify you, but you should be able to post in the "infidelity" section shortly.


----------



## HZilber (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

